# El Drive



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Serializing in Jump+ magazine which is a digital magazine. You can read the first chapter (raw only) here.


----------



## manidk (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, didn't know she was doing another one.

Looks interesting.

Hope it isn't just Reborn in sppaaaaaccceeeee.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

Will not read any of her works after the bullshit that's called Reborn. She put her readers as idiots with that finale especially. Also she's sexist.

Just needed to get it out of my chest.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2013)

Chibi Alien Mascot gonna transform to Koro Sensei, calling it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't know if I should read it she did disappoint with hitman reborn


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2013)

I will read it, she started Reborn good it was awesome until what? half of future arc where everything started to go to shit?

I will wait for some scans if it is funny/entertaining I will read until she goes fulll retard again.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 31, 2013)

Reborn was bad from day one. It was the FT of its time.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> Oh, didn't know she was doing another one.
> 
> Looks interesting.
> 
> Hope it isn't just Reborn in sppaaaaaccceeeee.


                  .


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 31, 2013)

That creature thing looks like a Pokemon.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> That creature thing looks like a Pokemon.



Yeah, does kind of remind me of Manaphy.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 1, 2013)

Its a stupid looking alien. The series hasn't even started and you can already tell it would be better off without it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 1, 2013)

I see this as Reborn in space, just look at the alien in the cover page.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2013)

looks like a shojo

dammit

and why do we need another mascot character like reborn


----------



## Kirito (Aug 1, 2013)

God Movement said:


> looks like a shojo
> 
> dammit
> 
> and why do we need another mascot character like reborn



we need something to inspire the herbivores of japan


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not even going to entertain the thought of reading this ever unless it gets alot of positive feedback.


----------



## manidk (Aug 1, 2013)

Eh, I didn't really have a major problem with Reborn up until Bermuda revealed his true form.  What the hell was that?

Then Kawahira being some super powerful alien and that shitty ending was icing on the cake.

Before then, my only two complaints were Tsuna never manning up and that Yama wasn't the MC.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Reborn was always mediocre, like someone else said it was doing Fairy Tail's job once upon a time. That finale was cement on horseshit.



I dont think that Reborn was that bad, after all in its first 70 chapters it was purely a gag manga and it had its fair flair of humour. After that it became a battle manga and the first arcs, the battles against Mokuro and the one for the rings against the Varia, were nicely done.
Problems started from the future arc and onwards, from that point i second your opinion about it being a seriously bad/mediocre/shitty manga.

Still it cant be called the Fairy Tail of old times because that glorious place was taken by an even worse manga: Negima.

About El Drive and the choice to put a mascot, it may appear a redundant choice but it's a cheap and functional way to have a strong grasp on the kids. And the kids are the major target of Amano.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Reborn was always mediocre, like someone else said it was doing Fairy Tail's job once upon a time. That finale was cement on horseshit.
> 
> *I hope it gets lots of negative feedbacks so she can disappear forever.*



While I hate reborn, this is just spiteful. If you don't like her work just don't read it, end of story. Wishing someone lose/quit their career just because you don't like the work they produce which you probably don't even buy and read for free is all kinds of retarded.


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't take it seriously when there's that little reborn-esque mascot right on the cover. Shits a bad sign, just can't help but assume its going to be shitty like KHR


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> While I hate reborn, this is just spiteful. If you don't like her work just don't read it, end of story. Wishing someone lose/quit their career just because you don't like the work they produce which you probably don't even buy and read for free is all kinds of retarded.



I don't respect sexist people, meh.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2013)

Official video ad
[YOUTUBE]21Gdvf__ua4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Volume 1 cover


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 25, 2013)

just wondering if someone will translate/is translating this after all the hate Reborn apparently created


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

The art is great, too bad the author couldn't come up with something that wasn't just Reborn continued.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 22, 2014)

Now runs in Jump+ web magazine.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 21, 2015)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## fyhb (Mar 9, 2016)

It's getting an anime but yet there's at least 20 raws out without translations


----------

